# What size girth do you all use?



## harrietmina (6 September 2015)

So I've got a new (my first) horse being delivered on the 15th. Pretty much got all his kit sorted...except his girth. I will get him something properly fitted when he arrives but we live nowhere near any tackshops so it would need to be ordered online...which could take ages. I want to buy a temporary girth just so we have something to start us off with. Is there any way to estimate his size? What do you all use for your horses and what are their builds/age/height?

He is an Arab X, 16hh 5 year old gelding. Not sure what he's crossed with but he looks like he's got some TB in him, he's not got that traditionally large arab barrel. I've never bought a girth so I don't know what is an average size..I was going to start with a 50'? 
These kind of show his build:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2015)

My anglo arab is slightly shorter (15.2 and a bit hh without shoes) and she has a 48 inch girth. The chestnut, who looks quite similar to yours.







Congratulations on your new horse.


----------



## Shay (7 September 2015)

50' sounds a bit long - even for a horse rather than a pony.  (My 15hh ISH appie has a 42" for his jump saddle (28" for his dressage girth!) and the 13.1 cob a 38".  It can also depend on the set of the girth straps on the saddle - some are longer than others needing a shorter girth.  Could you ask the current owner?  What are you doing about getting a saddle?  Often saddlers have spare girths kicking about to help with fitting etc.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 September 2015)

I should have added that she has a jumping saddle and would need a shorter girth with a GP.


----------



## Emsarr (7 September 2015)

Have you tried asking the current owners?


----------



## applecart14 (7 September 2015)

54" girth for 17.1hh weighing 690KG.  So I would image you would want about 46" or 48" girth for something your horses size.


----------



## harrietmina (7 September 2015)

Faracat said:



			My anglo arab is slightly shorter (15.2 and a bit hh without shoes) and she has a 48 inch girth. The chestnut, who looks quite similar to yours.







Congratulations on your new horse. 

Click to expand...

beautiful girl! very similar build...I think I'll give 48 a go.
Thank you!!


----------



## harrietmina (7 September 2015)

Emsarr said:



			Have you tried asking the current owners?
		
Click to expand...

He's from a dealers...they don't individually have their own tack there, got the feeling it was more of a one girth will somehow fit all kind of set up. Will shoot them a text and see if they know


----------

